# Arrow, riser, stabilizer alignment



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Let me just preface by saying I am no bow tuning expert in the least but do tinker..as much as I dare. That being said,...

This may seem like a weird question but what kind of alignment do you get from these three components (arrow, riser and stabilizer) when you just hold your bow and eyeball it. In other words, if you just hold your bow with an arrow nocked and a fairly long stabilizer on it and try to hold them at an angle to see them all, do there share any alignments? By this I mean centered or parallel? Now add to that by putting another unfletched arrow flat against the riser (easier in a vice) and does it also share an alignments?
The reason I am asking is that buddy of mine (who is shooting great groups) but when we were looking at his bow and did this, it had some strange alignments. Everything seemed to be going in slightly different directions and nothing was really centered or paralell.
We paper tuned and it was perfect and then did a french tune and there was a very minor rest shift. 
Is this normal? Do you think it's torque? Give me your thoughts and try checking your bow.


----------



## hardbreak (Feb 14, 2006)

SonnyThomas here. I'm on the road using hardbreak's lap top. 

Yes, things will be off. For what reason stabilizer holes seem not to be drilled straight, nor or they drilled to what would be true center shot for the arrow. Most of my past and even present target bows are tuned from good to outstanding and the 30" Cartel stab is going somewhere else other where the arrow is pointing. Of a few past target bows and one of my present targets bows the stab is perfect side to side but slightly off to one side - meaning the arrow and stab are great for being parallel.
I'm sure others may have comments...


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

Some risers are drilled and a bushing glued in others are threaded, also the stablizer has a thread that might not be true. To check find a flat area on your riser, hold a long straight edge on this area and measure from center of string and in front to center of arrow. should be the same.


----------

